# Ffa



## LumLumPop (Aug 31, 2013)

I just want to see how many people will understand this...:what

A) What is the FFA Motto?

B) FFA member,why are we here?

Sorry if this all sounds dumb,I'm just genuinely curious...


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 31, 2013)

Ah I couldn't remember that one off the top of my head so I had to look it up.

The motto is: learning to do, doing to learn, earning to live, living to serve

man I can't remember that one either but I know we used to chant it during meetings. Here it is: To practice brotherhood, honor agricultural opportunities and responsibilities, and develop those qualities of leadership which an FFA member should possess.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 31, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> Ah I couldn't remember that one off the top of my head so I had to look it up.
> 
> The motto is: learning to do, doing to learn, earning to live, living to serve
> 
> man I can't remember that one either but I know we used to chant it during meetings. Here it is: To practice brotherhood, honor agricultural opportunities and responsibilities, and develop those qualities of leadership which an FFA member should possess.



Fellow FFA! (Internet high five)


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha yea!! (High five back)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 1, 2013)

Long time ago in High School (5+ decades) on the Ornamental Horticulture Judging Team. We also did a lot of landscaping at the school and re-did the football field. It was fun attending class outside.


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes,it is fun. I'm very active in the FFA. I'm showing a pig at the county fair next week! I'm also on my schools Open Opening and Closing team(we have three teams. Novice,Open and Officer). I'm in Ag Bio and intor Ag Mechanics. I plan to be on the Citrus Judging Team and whatever other teams I can do well on. Last year I was in BIG and did the Sectional Creed Speaking Competition(sadly I didn't go to regionals because I suffer from a stutter that shows itself with bad timing). I interviewed for a spot on my Chapter Officer team last year but didn't make it. Part of me wants to try to get on the Sectional Officer teams but that part of me gets beat up by my lack of confidence that I'll actually do well.


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 1, 2013)

Im pretty active in the ffa I show market lambs this year and next year I'll be showing breeding. My market lamb has won me second and first so far. I actually have a show Friday at the delta fair.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 1, 2013)

This sounds interesting! Does raising animals count as part of the FFA? I raise fryer meat chickens, and Turkeys every year at my local fair, this coming year I want to show market goats and meat rabbits. I think it would be a fun experience and it teaches you a lot of responsibility and how much work goes into raising a proper meat animal. My chickens are turkeys are by far the best meat I have ever tasted, it is sooo yummy compared to what you get at the store.


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup in fact its a pretty big part of ffa.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 1, 2013)

flemish giant said:


> Yup in fact its a pretty big part of ffa.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app



OK cool! I think it might be a good idea if I join lol It sounds like fun!


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 1, 2013)

It is. I wish I would've been more active in it before my junior year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## majorv (Sep 1, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> Ah I couldn't remember that one off the top of my head so I had to look it up.
> 
> The motto is: learning to do, doing to learn, earning to live, living to serve
> 
> man I can't remember that one either but I know we used to chant it during meetings. Here it is: To practice brotherhood, honor agricultural opportunities and responsibilities, and develop those qualities of leadership which an FFA member should possess.


 
LOL Sarah! That motto was in BIG black letters on the inside wall of the Ag Barn that you went to every day for 3 years to take care of your goats and lamb! I'm surprised you forgot it! :laughsmiley:


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm excited to go to fair for the first time. On Wednesday we have Farm Fair with all of the schools in our section! Then we show our pigs at the County Fair on The 11th! I'm happy,because I hate the pig I was given(stupid Carl,your days are numbered!)


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 1, 2013)

LumLumPop said:


> I'm excited to go to fair for the first time. On Wednesday we have Farm Fair with all of the schools in our section! Then we show our pigs at the County Fair on The 11th! I'm happy,because I hate the pig I was given(stupid Carl,your days are numbered!)


My market sheeps name is Carl too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 1, 2013)

flemish giant said:


> My market sheeps name is Carl too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app



Oh how funny! Though I bet your Carl is actually nice! Mines a bully that only somewhat listens to me. Whenever someone else gets stuck with him he just stands there. He's earned the nickname "That one pig that won't move"


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 1, 2013)

LumLumPop said:


> Oh how funny! Though I bet your Carl is actually nice! Mines a bully that only somewhat listens to me. Whenever someone else gets stuck with him he just stands there. He's earned the nickname "That one pig that won't move"


Only problem I have with him is getting him on the sheer stand. It takes at least two people to get him on it.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 1, 2013)

I remember I was sheering a ewe once and she kicked me and bit the kid who was tying her halter to the stand. Our teacher thought it was hilarious(she's like a big kid,I swear!)


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 2, 2013)

Haha. I haven't been bit or kicked yet thankfully he just likes to go limp when we try to put him on it. If it weren't for him actually winning shows I probably wouldnt put up with him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 3, 2013)

One day away from Farm Fair! Gosh I'm so nervous!


----------



## bunnychild (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm taking Agri. and the teacher is making us learn this, which would be okay if I was in FFA but I don't have the money or the drive to do it. When I signed up for Agri. I wanted to learn about animals, plants, farming stuff. I don't want to make foldables about FFA or memorize the creed.


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 8, 2013)

Yay! County Fair is on Wednesday! I finally don't have to take care of Carl anymore!

I can't wait til he dies...I hate that pig like no other!


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 8, 2013)

Haha tn state fair is Saturday then my Carl goes to the slaughter house in October. At the beggining I was placing pretty good with 2nd and 1st but the last couple of shows Carl has done bad. I did get ffa member of the month though! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 9, 2013)

I never get anythng with lazy ole Carl -.- the most I got was a ribbon for "Excellent Participation" my sis couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 25, 2014)

Is there anyone here who's part of the FFA?


----------

